# Lucy in need of home



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I got a new foster Wednesday. This one is such a sad story. The owner of Lucy was ill with a liver disease. The past several months were spent with her in the hospital waiting on a liver transplant. Unfortunately she passed away a few weeks ago. 

During this time, her husband put all of her dogs outside in a grassy pen. She had Lucy and another maltese mix along with a couple of boxers. When our rescue group got the call to take her dogs, I was not prepared to see what I saw. Lucy was matted from head to toe and covered in ticks. It just broke my heart that she had been living this way for many months.

I took her to the vet and had her spayed and checked for heartworms. Luckily she was negative and did just fine for her spay. Too bad none of her coat could be saved but we all know it will grow back. 

Lucy is 8 years old and weighs 5 lbs. 

[attachment=39339:Lucy_before.jpg]

[attachment=39340:Lucy_after.jpg]


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Great work!! I'd say that she cleans up very nicely!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a little sweetheart Lucy is. :wub: Thank you for rescuing that little girl until she can find her forever home. :aktion033:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow, look how happy she is now. I think she will find a home in no time  you guys are great for doing this :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos: :rockon: :ThankYou:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a sweetheart! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I hope she finds someone wonderful to adopt her!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Awww, she's adorable and very lucky to be in your care. Bless you for what you do to help those in need.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...She looks happier!! :wub: It is so upsetting how neglectful people can be.  Thank you for helping those who are in need.


----------

